# Kindle 2 keeps freezing and needs to be reset



## John_BI (Nov 23, 2009)

My new kindle keeps freezing and has to be reset.  It always resets with no problem, but it makes me nervous that it does this so often.  Any suggestions to what is causing this? Hope it's not too serious though I spent so much money on this one.

Thanks

John_BI


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

It shouldn't do that.  I think I would just call Kindle customer support and get them to swap it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

John_BI said:


> My new kindle keeps freezing and has to be reset. It always resets with no problem, but it makes me nervous that it does this so often. Any suggestions to what is causing this? Hope it's not too serious though I spent so much money on this one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John_BI


1. Call Kindle CS and let them walk you through a complete reset to factory settings.

It could be a book. Are all your books from Amazon? You could delete the one you're currently reading... Or you could delete all of them and add them back one at a time to see if one of the books is causing it, which other people have had happen.

Betsy


----------



## John_BI (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guys for your help

I think I will call the Kindle support, I got the same answer at  [URL=http://www.fixya]http://www.fixya.com/support/t1779654-kindle_keeps_freezing[/url] so I guess this is the right way to do it.

Anyway thanks again and i'll let you know what they told me


----------

